# My Hit Lister...



## FLQuacker (Nov 23, 2018)

Been watching him for 3 yrs, I think he's 4. Last 2 years he was a 6 with no brow times. 2nd 6pt year he just got taller and was impressive. He's always had good mass at the base.

Watched him making babies with a doe he kept cut away from a few others last year. Had him in the cross hairs at 40 yrds and got to wondering what he'd look like this year if he made it. He did and I think he'll be more impressive in person. Sure hope I get the opportunity.

Made a nice solid FL deer.

I think he's a few days away from making another testerone induced mistake, still on the scraps too hard. He's gonna have this pear tree uprooted and every low hanging branch tore up if he don't get on with it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------

